# Work USA



## english-arb (Jun 26, 2010)

hi, im an arborist working in the UK. Would very much like to work in the USA and im enquiring about any full time positions available. 

Ive been working with trees for 3 years i have the relevant climbing certifications. This is a serious enquiry.

thanks


----------

